# Audi a3 1.6 filtro de gasolina



## sergio_zorrito (May 25, 2015)

Alguien me podria aclarar donde se situa el filtro de gasolina de un audi a3 1.6 2006? Creo que va por debajo despues de deposito pero no estoy seguro si alguien me lo puede aclarar... Muchas gracias


----------

